# Rivet:درس بالالمانية وبالصور حول استعمالاته في هياكل الطائرات



## اكديد (25 ديسمبر 2007)

استعمالات الريفيت في تركيب هياكل الطائرات......
الدرس بالالمانية وهو مرفوق بصورر....


----------



## اكديد (25 ديسمبر 2007)

ساقوم انشاء الله بتحميل الملف....


----------



## اكديد (25 ديسمبر 2007)

اليكم الملف..............
.http://www.4shared.com/file/32984753/31c6aa9b/niet_2_flugzeug.html?dirPwdVerified=e75e1424


----------



## م المصري (25 ديسمبر 2007)

نشكرك علي مشاركاتك المتميزه ... اخي الكريم 
و يا حبذا لو تترجم الي العربية هذا العلم النافع 
و تقبل ارق التحيات


----------



## اكديد (25 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا لك ايضا على ردودك...
وساحاول ترجمتها ولكن بعد الامتحانات انشاء الله...
وادعوا لي بالتوفيق....
وفقكم الله....


----------



## اكديد (26 ديسمبر 2007)

يمكن الكتاب ما عجبكو ...
بس هو غنى بالمعادلات و الرسوم التوضيحية....


----------



## م المصري (27 ديسمبر 2007)

اكديد قال:


> يمكن الكتاب ما عجبكو ...
> بس هو غنى بالمعادلات و الرسوم التوضيحية....


 
الشكلة ليست في الكتاب ...و انما في الخلاف المحتدم بين معظم الاعضاء و اللغه الالمانية 
 

لك الشكر ..... اخي الكريم


----------

